
Show HN: Simple Easy Flashcards for Students and Teachers - BradleyCulley
http://mysimpleflashcards.com
======
BradleyCulley
To give a bit of background:

I'm a full-time professional software developer, and I started this a couple
years ago as a simple/fast/easy way to make flashcards for studying foreign
languages.

Later enhancements focused on creating a teacher account role, which allows
teachers to assign stacks of flashcards to students and watch the progress of
their class in real time.

The app has been live for about a year, and successes with it include a law
student passing the bar exam after using it for their exam prep.

------
codecamper
Looks good. I'm pretty sure there are some rather advanced mobile apps that
also include algorithms to help with reminding you based on if you succeeded
remembering last time & how long it has been since you saw a certain card.

Does anyone have a favorite app for this? (I don't mean to steal the stage...
I'm just quite interested in knowing what others use)

~~~
wltkr511
Thanks for checking it out! A spaced repetition app that I've used is Memrise
(I used the web app), and I found it to be pretty effective. They gamify the
experience by having 'plants' that you have you to water every so often.

The app I wrote keeps things pretty simple, and is designed to re-create the
physical stack of flashcards (which is a proven technology I think).

But spaced repetition is definitely a good approach too, and apparently it's
backed by findings in neuroscience.

